# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  إعراب جملة

## عمر اللغوي

أساتذتي الكرام أقدم لكم على استحياء هاته الجملة أود منكم أن تتفضلوا بإعرابها
و الشكر موصول لكم قبلا و بعدا

أحشفٌ و سوءُ كيل؟  ......... هذا مثل عربي

----------


## عمر اللغوي

من لها يا أهل اللغة ... من يعرب و جزاه الله عنا كل خير
أحشفٌ و سوءُ كيل؟

----------


## باسم الحافي

> من لها يا أهل اللغة ... من يعرب و جزاه الله عنا كل خير
> أحشفٌ و سوءُ كيل؟


 عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته..
الهمزة للتعجب
حشف: خبر لمبتدأ محذوف تقديرُه حالي او قـَدَري او أمَرْي 
وسوء: معطوف على حشف وهو مضاف وكيل مضاف اليه مجرور بالكسرة الظاهرة
......
 أما اذا اخذناه على وفق ما جاء في اللسان وهو  أَحَشَفاً وسُوءَ كِيلة؟ 
فتكون حشفاً مفعول به لفعل محذوف هو أرى
والله اعلم

----------


## وليد العدني

بارك الله فيكما .
أنا أعرف المثل بالنصب : أحشفًا وسوء كيلة ، والأمثال تحفظ وتروى كما قيلت بلغة أصحابها .
ربما كانت هناك رواية بالرفع ، عن نفسي : أنا لا أعرفها ولم تطرق مسمعي ، فمن وجدها في مصدر معتمد ينبه على ذلك .
( أحشفًا وسوءَ كيلة ) أي : أتجمع حشفًا أو أتبيع حشفًا وتزيد سوءَ كيلة .
والحشف هو التمر الرديء ، فيكون إعراب ( حشفًا ) مفعولًا به منصوبًا لفعل محذوف وجوبًا ، وعلامة نصبه الفتحة الظاهرة في آخره .
وهذا يشبه المثل القائل : الكلابَ على البقر ، أي : أرسل الكلابَ على البقر . وكذلك : كلَّ شيءٍ ولا شتيمةَ حرٍّ ، أي : اصنع كلَّ شيء ولا ترتكب شتيمةَ حرٍّ .
والله أعلم 

والإعراب قد ذكره أخونا باسم الحافي حفظه الله .

----------


## عمر اللغوي

أساتذتي الكرام : باسم الحافي ووليد العدني أشكر لكما إعرابكما 
باسم الحافي: الهمزة للتعجب ... تعني للاستفهام غرضه التعجب

----------


## أبو عبد الله محمود محمد

يا أخي لو صحت رواية الرفع لجاز أن نعرب كلمة : ( حشفٌ ) مبتدأً ، و كلمة : ( سوء ) معطوفة على المبتدأ ،  ويكون الخبرُ محذوفًا تقديرُه  : مجموعان أو مقترنان

----------


## وليد العدني

لو صحت رواية الرفع لكان كلامك صحيحًا . لكن هل صحّت ؟!
لاحظ معي : مكره أخاك لا بطل ( لغة القصر ) ، وتروى : مكره أخوك لا بطل ( لغة التمام ) ، فيكون إعراب اللفظ الأحمر كما روي في الحالتين .
عندما نتحدث عن الأمثال نبدأ بالبحث في كتب الأمثال ، ثم في المصادر اللغوية الأخرى المعتمدة ، حاولت البحث في الكتب الموجودة معي ، وفي برنامج المكتبة الشاملة ، فلم أجد المثل ( أحشفًا ... ) إلا بالنصب ؛ لذلك كتبت ما كتبت .
فهل بحثت أنت أبا عبد الله ؟ 
بارك الله فيك .

----------


## عمر اللغوي

أخي الكريم وليد العدني: إذا كانت بالرفع 
على قولك تصبح حشفٌ مبتدأ و الخبر محذوف السؤال ما المسوغ للابتداء بالنكرة ؟ هنا

----------


## أمة الستير

> أخي الكريم وليد العدني: إذا كانت بالرفع 
> على قولك تصبح حشفٌ مبتدأ و الخبر محذوف السؤال ما المسوغ للابتداء بالنكرة ؟ هنا


مسوغ الابتداء بها أنها سبقت باستفهام.

----------


## وليد العدني

بارك الله فيكِ أمة الستير ، وجزاكِ الله خيرًا .
مسوغات الابتداء بالنكرة كثيرة ، منها :
- أن يسبق المبتدأ باستفهام ، مثل : هل فتى فيكم ؟
- أن يسبق بنفي ، مثل : ما خلٌّ لنا .
********************
هذا ليس قولًا لي يا عمر حفظك الله ، هذا قول من سبقني من الإخوة الأفاضل المشاركين ( باسم الحافي ، أبي عبد الله ) ، أنا فقط نبهت أن الرواية المحفوظة المعروفة هي رواية النصب ، ولو صحت رواية الرفع لصح الإعراب السابق ، والتقدير بابه مفتوح لكل لفظ محتمل تقبله الجملة .

جزاكم الله خيرًا .

----------


## عمر اللغوي

أختي أمة الستير ، أخي وليد العدني شكري موصول لكما و لكل الاساتذة الكرام
صحيح ما قلتما إن مسوغ الابتداء بالنكرة هنا هو أنها مسبوقة باستفهام و هذا واضح جدا و الكثير يغفل لذلك حتى أن من زملائي اللغويين من قال ليست مبتدأ (في حال أنها مرفوعة ) و أعربها خبرا لمبتدأ محذوف تقديره (التمرُ) فيكون:  أالتمرُ حشفٌ .......و يقول لا يصح أنها مبتدأ لأنها نكرة و أغفل المسوغ ها هنا
المهم بارك الله فيكما

----------


## باسم الحافي

> أختي أمة الستير ، أخي وليد العدني شكري موصول لكما و لكل الاساتذة الكرام
> صحيح ما قلتما إن مسوغ الابتداء بالنكرة هنا هو أنها مسبوقة باستفهام و هذا واضح جدا و الكثير يغفل لذلك حتى أن من زملائي اللغويين من قال ليست مبتدأ (في حال أنها مرفوعة ) و أعربها خبرا لمبتدأ محذوف تقديره (التمرُ) فيكون: أالتمرُ حشفٌ .......و يقول لا يصح أنها مبتدأ لأنها نكرة و أغفل المسوغ ها هنا
> المهم بارك الله فيكما


 
اخي عمر اللغوي بارك الله بك..
من مسوغات مجيء المبتدأ نكرة أن يُسبَقَ المبتدأ بنفي واستفهام  ولولا وكم الخبرية واذا كان نكرة خاصة واذا تساوى المبتدأ والخبر في التنكير واذا دل المبتدأ على الدعاء وووو مايفوق عشرين مسوغا كما تنص عليه كتب الدراسة وغيرها ، حتى صار مجيء المبتدأ نكرة ًمن المسلمات التي لايُسألُ عن علِّتها.
لكني رأيت أن حشف تستحق اعراب الخبر لأن الجملة / المثل تهكمي كما هو بادٍ والخبر وهو الجزء المتمم للمعنى مترسخ في هذه الكلمة ومايليها ، ومع ذلك التقدير الذي ذهب اليه الاخوة الكرام مقبول على الرغم من بعده

----------


## عمر اللغوي

أخي باسم الحافي
بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله عنا كل خير
صحيح ماذهبت إليه، و أرى جواز كونه مبتدأ أو خبر كما تفضلت فالأمر على سعة مادام التقدير يسمح بذلك 
فوفقك الله

----------


## باسم الحافي

بوركت أخي عمر ووفقنا الله جميعا لما فيه خير وهدى..

----------

